
Big Data Application Meetup 9/14 - paigefischer
Wonder why tracking changes &amp; data sources is critical to your data lake success? Come to the Big Data Application Meetup on 9&#x2F;14 &amp; find out!<p>Get more info &amp; RSVP » http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cask.to&#x2F;BDAM-0914
======
partisan
[http://www.meetup.com/BigDataApps/events/232763407/](http://www.meetup.com/BigDataApps/events/232763407/)

Wednesday, September 14, 2016 6:00 PM Cask HQ 150 Grant Ave, Suite C, Palo
Alto, CA

